# 2A+2C+1Student: VHI Parents and Kids Options, renewal 1st April €3.9k, options?



## Tammi (8 Mar 2013)

We are a family of 5 - 2 adults (48/52yrs), 2 kids, 1 student (18yrs), all healthy with no existing conditions or genetic health concerns, although we would like to keep a reasonable level of cover for cardiac/cancer.

Our current plan is VHI Parents and Kids Options, which is up for renewal 1st Apr at a cost of 3.9k euro 

I looked at the VHI website, and found a slightly cheaper option for similar cover in the Nurses Plan but still 3.6k euro.  Neither gives much in the way of out patients cover.   

There seem to be dozens of plans! and then other providers but I'm a bit lost as to direct comparisons, or how to ensure the 'right' level of cover.   

Appreciate any advice!


----------



## snowyb (10 Mar 2013)

Hi Tammi,

Unfortunately, as your renewal date is 1st April 2013,  most of the plans will be increased in price by that date, 
with all four providers.

However, in order to avoid the price hikes,  if you switch to Laya Healthcare, you can sign up with effect on 29th March 2013, for the 
current price.  They have very good value on offer at the moment.

Here are a few suggestions to consider;

Adult Options;

1.  Total Health Choice;           Price per adult;    874(900)  -public,private + hi-tech hospital cover,good outpatients 50%,100 hospital excess

2.  Total Health Plus;               Price per adult;  1028(1058) - public,private + hi-tech hospital cover,good outpatients 50%,100 hospital excess,lower shortfalls.

3.  Company Care Plus;           Price per adult;    1059(1090) - public,private + hi-tech hospital cover,no hospital excess,excellent outpatient,75% refund,lower
shortfalls for hi-tech cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?100&323&321&198/
prices in brackets include a 3% charge if paying by instalments.

Note;  The hospital excess(100) only applies to a private or hi-tech hospital admission, it does NOT apply to any public hospital, in respect of
of an adult or a child or student. 



Kids and Student Options (both are same price)

1.  Total Health Choice;          Price;   273(281);  - public,private + full hi-tech hospital, good outpatients,hospital excess 100-(see note above).

2.  Simply Health Starter;        Price;   253(260) -  public,some private + cardiac hi-tech hospital,good outpatients 50% refund, no hosp excess.

3.  Essential Connect;             Price;   219(225) - public,private +full  hi-tech hospital,limited outpatients,hospital excess 125.

4.  Essential First;                   Price;   195(200) - public, NO private, cardiac hi-tech hospital cover,limited outpatients,no excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?100&323&278&282&285/

There are no childrens private hospitals in Ireland, so public cover for a child is fine.  If you include full hi-tech cover,  both Mater Private and 
Blackrock Clinic offer children's surgery fully covered for kids age 3 and older.

Note;  You can choose different plans for each individual member of the family if you want.

If you prefer to stay with VHI Healthcare, there are a few options to consider.  However, details of the increased prices from 28/3/2013 are 
not available on the HIA website.  I will post details when I check out a few things.

Snowyb


----------



## Tammi (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks for your help - I checked back with VHI to see if they could match (or close to match) the prices for the Laya plans but they are quite a bit more expensive for anything comperable (eg One Plan Choice ).  I'm not completely set on which plan but Laya looks like the best value for us!  If its not a stupid question - is there any drawback to shopping around each year?  and moving to the best plan - understanding that any increase in cover may impose a qualifying period?


----------



## snowyb (12 Mar 2013)

Hi Tammi,

There are no drawbacks to shopping around and getting the best value plan every year.  Most plans are fairly standard so its a matter of getting the best 
priced plan that ticks the boxes you require.   

Regarding waiting times for extra inpatient hospital cover,  these waiting times only apply in respect of a pre-existing condition before the upgrade.  So if you 
don't have a pre-existing condition, there are no waiting times to serve, even for extra cover.

Regarding outpatient waiting times,  if you are under 50, you can upgrade cover with any provider with no waiting times to serve for outpatient expenses.  Laya  Healthcare is the only provider that does not impose age-related  waiting times for outpatient cover.

Once you have outpatient cover on your plan, even if you are over 50 yrs, you can switch to another plan with similar cover with no waiting times imposed.

Snowyb


----------



## Tammi (15 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the advice, we went with Laya and made a considerable saving.  Nice company to deal with too.


----------

